# briggs and stratton outboard motor???



## mpowell (Feb 3, 2005)

i've got a 12 foot G3 jon boat.  i'm in the market for a small outboard to tool around in.  not looking for anything too big.

i've seen the briggs & stratton outboard that came out not too long ago.  anyone have one of these or know of anyone who has one?

just seeking opinions and advice.  for the price, they seem to be what i'm looking for.  i'm not made of money!  but, since they haven't been around very long there's not much word  on the net about them.

thanks for any info!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'd be interested too.....*

My son needs a new motor for his boat.  At that price, it would be hard to go wrong.  Maybe someone out there has one or knows someone that has one.


----------



## broadhead (Feb 3, 2005)

*Cough...cough...*



> i'm not made of money!


C'mon Michael. You could buy and sell us all!!     
Where have you seen them listed? I'm interested too. Briggs and Stratton makes a great lawn mower engine.


----------



## PHIL M (Feb 3, 2005)

the only thing I have heard about them is they are a little loud, but I dont know if thats true or not.


----------



## mpowell (Feb 3, 2005)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> the only thing I have heard about them is they are a little loud, but I dont know if thats true or not.



loud doesn't bother me too much.  can't be any louder than a used 2-cycle outboard that's a little older.

i like them because they're 4 cycle, 5 hp would be enough for a 12 foot boat (i'm not looking for a speed demon anyway), and you can get one new for what a merc, honda, nissan will cost you WAY used.  $700 isn't bad for brand new.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 3, 2005)

Is it like a go devil motor???


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 3, 2005)

Never mine I found this.
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=80686
Pretty neat.


----------



## mpowell (Feb 3, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> Never mine I found this.
> http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=80686
> Pretty neat.



yeah, i've checked out the briggs site.  of course, they have nothing but praise.  guess i'm just looking for someone that has one and wouldn't recommend it for legit reasons.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'll probably end up*

buying him one.  Wonder how it'll push a 15 foot flat bottom jon boat?


----------



## SGaither (Feb 3, 2005)

A friend of mine has one and doesn't really care for it.  It is louder than your average motor since the exhaust is right next to your ear.  My buddy has a 12 foot flat bottom john boat that weighs next to nothing and he has to put a lot of wieght in the front of his boat when he is riding alone because it will not plane out and he's a small fella weighing about 160-170 lbs.  Also if you run in shallow water and the prop hits something hard (bottom of lake, or stump) the prop will stop but the spindel that is attached to the prop will keep turning and this will tear up the bushing between the spindel and the prop so you must keep some tools and extra bushings handy, we've been stranded before while duck hunting.  Oh yeah, those suckers are cold nature and they take awhile before warming up enough to run.  In my opinion save your money and buy a 10 horse short-shaft outboard.  When he bought this motor he thought it'd be perfect for hunting sloughs and small river areas that bigger boats cannot access but because it is so loud it runs birds out before you can get set up and the swallow water or stumpy water makes for a challenging ride.  I had to get out one morning and walk the boat into a slough while he held the motor out of the water.  This is just my experience with them, if ya'll decide to get one I hope you have better luck.
SGaither


----------



## mpowell (Feb 3, 2005)

appreciate the input sgaither.  i know you can't go wrong with a good merc or the like.  guess that's why i'm up in the air.

i haven't found much in the way of reviews online.  but, the one's i have mostly positive.  only a couple have said do not buy one.  of course, you can find that with about any product these days.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Feb 3, 2005)

Guess you get what you can afford or in my case, what I can afford!      I may save a little longer and get him a new Merc.


----------

